# [RISOLTO] KEYWORD CHANGE - in che modo?

## nevhack

scusate la forse banale domanda, ma digitando nel forum keyword change non sono riuscito a trovare nulla, forse perchè troppo banale ma ogni volta che installa un programma

la maggior parte delle volte rinuncio per questo motivo..lol..

ma vorrei riuscire a capire il modo in cui agire quando si presenta questo problema..

 *Quote:*   

> NevHack nevhack # emerge playonlinux                 
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> ...

 

alcuni sono in rosso ma non può essere perche ad esempio nelle USE ho gtk X e gnome.. ma li da in rosso lo stesso..

e in oltre ad ogni emersione mi da in cima..

 *Quote:*   

> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2

 

qualcuno può gentilmente farmi capire qualcosa..?

grazie.Last edited by nevhack on Wed Oct 17, 2012 2:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

in un atom se specifichi la versione del pacchetto (1.2.5.1-r2) allora devi specificare anche un opportuno selettore: < <= >= =. Caso particolare è previsto per il selettore ~ che indica la volontà di voler agire (smascherare, cambiare use...) su una specifica versione (che sarebbe 1.2.5.1), ma per tutte le revisioni, cioè -r1, -r2 eccetera. In quel caso si deve omettere la parte -rX.

per smascherare un pacchetto nel ramo considerato instabile (~) devi inserire un'opportuna linea (nell'output di emerge hai un esempio preciso) nel file /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords.

ti consiglio caldamente una bella lettura di

```
$ man portage
```

in quanto l'argomento non si esaurisce con queste quattro righette, ma c'è molto di più. Portage è il cuore di gentoo e conviene saperlo maneggiare opportunamente.

----------

## grifone87

Io aggiungerei:

 *nevhack wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   NevHack nevhack # emerge playonlinux                 
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2
> ...

 

Ci sono 7 comunicazioni da parte degli sviluppatori: leggile sempre. Potresti evitare dei problemi negli aggiornamenti.

Usa

```
eselect news list
```

 per vedere l'elenco e 

```
eselect news read [numero notizia]
```

 per leggerle.

 *nevhack wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.
> ...

 

Usa etc-update o dispatch-conf per gestire l'aggiornamento dei file. Qui trovi un po' di documentazione di questi due strumenti.

----------

## nevhack

grazie mille come sempre.. allora proverò a leggere il man di portage, non l'ho mai letto.. :Razz:  spero di capirci qualcosa..

grazie mille dei repentini consigli..

P.s. questo forum e le persone che lo frequentano mi fanno sempre essere più felice di essere passato a gentoo.. e pensare che non credevo nemmeno di riuscirlo ad installare.. sapere di avere un appoggio da chi ha la tua stessa passione e molta esperienza da cui poter imparare non ha prezzo.

----------

## Massimog

Leggi anche la documentazione http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

----------

## nevhack

ho provato a leggere il manuale.. e a parte l'inglese.. non è che sia molto chiaro per un niubbo..

ad esempio per:

 *Quote:*   

> NevHack nevhack # emerge playonlinux
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2 

 

potrebbe riguardare questa parte..credo

 *Quote:*   

> DEPEND atom
> 
>                      An atom is either of the form  category/package  or  con-
> 
>                      sists  of  an  operator followed by category/package fol-
> ...

 

ma per uno che inizia a camminare è tutto come è niente..

ma leggendo non saprei da dove iniziare..

----------

## ago

 *nevhack wrote:*   

> NevHack nevhack # emerge playonlinux
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2 

 

Il punto è che quello che hai scritto non significa nulla. Le opzioni sono

```
=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2 $USE
```

oppure 

```
sys-libs/zlib $USE
```

Da notare '=' nel primo esempio

----------

## Onip

ma dici sul serio? te l'ho spiegato per filo e per segno nel mio post e poi ti ho detto che c'è dell'altro nella man page.

rileggi per bene.

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ma dici sul serio? te l'ho spiegato per filo e per segno nel mio post e poi ti ho detto che c'è dell'altro nella man page.
> 
> rileggi per bene.

 

ricorda di quotare =)

----------

## Onip

 *ago wrote:*   

> ricorda di quotare =)

 

il problema è che abbiamo scritto contemporaneamente e la tua risposta non c'era ancora

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *ago wrote:*   ricorda di quotare =) 
> 
> il problema è che abbiamo scritto contemporaneamente e la tua risposta non c'era ancora

 

Sì, ma potresti evitare di quotare solo in una discussione con 2 membri, di cui uno sei tu. Anche se in questo caso si capisce a chi è diretto, è buona norma quotare =)

----------

## nevhack

appena riusciró ad accedere al sistema proveró..  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> per cercare di abilitare l'accelerazione grafica della scheda video credo di aver fatto un casino
> 
> e adesso kernel panic

 

..amarezza.

----------

## nevhack

ragazzi non riesco da manuale a capire in che modo pratico agire..

cosa scrivere e dove..

non è molto semplice interpretare i manuali di gentoo, forse mi servirà un po di tempo per imparare a consultarli e interpretarli..

ho anche quei tre file di portage da aggiornare ma non c'è modo.. le ho provate tutte..

e ogni volta mi dice che 3 file necessitano di essere aggiornati..

ho inserito CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" in/etc/make.conf - come da manuale..

e ho dato un 

```
emerge --update --deep world
```

non dovrebbero aggiornarsi?

ennesima volta..

NevHack nevhack # emerge mozplugger

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] www-plugins/mozplugger-1.14.3  USE="xembed" 

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by mozplugger (argument)

=www-plugins/mozplugger-1.14.3 ~x86

cosa manca? xembed l'ho messo nelle USE del make.conf.. giusto?

----------

## Onip

 *nevhack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho inserito CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" in/etc/make.conf - come da manuale..
> 
> 

 

 *grifone87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Usa etc-update o dispatch-conf per gestire l'aggiornamento dei file.
> 
> 

 

adesso spiegami cosa centra quello che hai fatto con quello che ti è stato, al contrario, suggerito. Devi essere calmo e leggere e capire quello che ti si dice, altrimenti è veramente difficile riuscire ad aiutarti.

CONFIG_PROTECT decide quali sono le directory da non sovrascrivere automaticamente all'aggiornamento dei pacchetti ed è bene che l'impostazione rimanga quella di default altrimenti ti troveresti nella situazione di dover riconfigurare molti programmi ad ogni aggiornamento\reinstallazione.

 *nevhack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed: 
> 
> #required by mozplugger (argument) 
> ...

 

Il messaggio è chiarissimo, se ti sforzi di leggerlo scommetto che ci arrivi anche da solo, ed è lo stesso di cui stiamo parlando per tutto il thread. mozplugger-1.14.3 ha come keyword ~x86, cioè è nel ramo instabile mentre tu stai (giustamente) utilizzando il ramo stabile di portage (x86 senza ~). Devi smascherarlo utilizzando /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords nelle modalità che ti abbiamo già spiegato.

----------

## nevhack

avevo già provato a fare in quel modo ma mi restituisce questo..

NevHack nevhack # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting.  :Smile: 

pure il sorrisetto me fa..! huahauah!

----------

## Onip

prova con dispatch-conf, dopo aver rimesso a posto CONFIG_PROTECT ovviamente

----------

## nevhack

Installando lives.. mi richiede questo..e come al solito non riesco ad installare niente a meno che non sia tutto ok già di default..

nei post precedenti non capisco nemmeno dove mettere le mani.. e in che modo..

dicendomi.. pacchetto/libreria etc..etc.. non mi rimane molto chiaro..  :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> NevHack portage # emerge lives
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.
> 
>  * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge
> ...

 

non ci sto capendo più niente.. e non è cosi semplice come sembra.. in /etc/portage/package.use cosa devo inserire tutti questi ebuild cosi?

 *Quote:*   

> #required by media-video/vlc-2.0.1, required by vlc (argument)
> 
> #sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2 minizip
> 
> net-print/cups samba
> ...

 

perchè inserendoli non cambia nulla...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Onip

 *portage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
> #required by lives (argument)
> ...

 

basta leggere   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

e il file giusto da editare per cambiare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS è, guarda caso package.accept_keywords. Si chiamano come la variabile (o riga) che hai in make.conf con "package." davanti. Non è difficile.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS -> package.accept_keywords

USE-> package.use

sul serio, ti è già stato spiegato in tutti i modi e continui a ripresentarti con gli stessi dubbi, occhio che poi la gente si stanca di rispondere. Leggi il dannato man portage.

----------

## nevhack

se sto offendendo qualcuno mi scuso.. ma non è gratificante aprire man portage e non riuscire nemmeno a trovare l'argomento interessato.. non ha un'indice come tutti i manuali, riferito alla pagina o al capitolo.. 

Ho cercato persino con find nel terminale, ma non mi trova la parola..

Cercheró in qualche modo di riuscirci..

Ma aggiungendo tutti i pacchetti per ogni programma installato, non diventa inleggibile il file package.accept_keywords riempiendolo di paccheti?

o sto dicendo una bufalata..?

scusate ancora la mia ignoranza..

----------

## Onip

Introduzione a Portage

```
$ man portage
```

 lo dai da un terminale e ti si apre la pagina del manuale con il pager predefinito (che è less di default). In less per scorrere usi le frecce e per cercare basta digitare / e il termine che ti interessa (ci sarebbe anche man less per approfondire...). È in inglese, ma non è nè Oscar Wilde nè Emily Brontë, è inglese tecnico di facile comprensione ed è praticamente obbligatorio capirlo se si vuol avere a che fare con l'informatica oggi.

non offendi nessuno, semplicemente rischi di venire ignorato. Ci siamo passati tutti in questo forum: si aiuta molto volentieri, ma la pappa pronta è solo una perdita di tempo soprattutto contando il fatto che c'è gente che si è sbattuta a spiegartele di già queste cose e tu sembri fregartene.

----------

## nevhack

tutto ok.. ho cambiato il post!! lol...

sono capoccione ma alla fine ne sono venuto a capo..

scusate ancora se ogni tanto proprio non mi entrano in capoccia le cose..

grazie a tutti.

----------

